# pocketwizard plus III



## bs0604 (Oct 3, 2012)

I was thinking of getting this item but currently really appreciate having a "bubble level" device in my D800 hot shoe space to keep my pictures level. I believe the pocketwizard needs to go in to this slot.  Anyone else wrestled with this issue?


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 3, 2012)

Nope. 
Never used those bubble levels. Don't really see pros use them either.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 3, 2012)

You can use the horizon indicator on the rear LCD and the viewfinder gridlines to keep it level and square, alternatively, you can buy an old PW version I which has the 20 channels and connects via PC port.


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 3, 2012)

The Pocket Wizard Plus3 can also be connected to the pc sync port on your D800, without it being activated/mounted onto the hot shoe slot.  The PW3 comes with a 90 degree angle 3.5mm to pc sync cord.  If it's mounted on the hot shoe slot then you don't need to use the sync cord.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 4, 2012)

bs0604 said:


> I was thinking of getting this item but currently really appreciate having a "bubble level" device in my D800 hot shoe space to keep my pictures level. I believe the pocketwizard needs to go in to this slot.  Anyone else wrestled with this issue?


You do know the D800 has a built in level, right?



Hurr Durr........


----------



## bs0604 (Oct 4, 2012)

no I did not know the D800 has a built in level.  How to I access it?


----------



## table1349 (Oct 4, 2012)

Have you R.T.F.M.?
http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/dslr/D800_EN.pdf


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 4, 2012)

bs0604 said:


> no I did not know the D800 has a built in level.  How to I access it?


Should be in the menu under shooting or display.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 4, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> The Pocket Wizard Plus3 can also be connected to the pc sync port on your D800, without it being activated/mounted onto the hot shoe slot.  The PW3 comes with a 90 degree angle 3.5mm to pc sync cord.  If it's mounted on the hot shoe slot then you don't need to use the sync cord.


Huh... the things I'd know if I wasn't too cheap to buy 'em... :blushing:


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 4, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Huh... the things I'd know if I wasn't too cheap to buy 'em... :blushing:



I bought them out of necessity... lol


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

I haven't read my D800 manual either (YET)


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 4, 2012)

I only Google what I need.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> I only Google what I need.



Indeed


----------



## Designer (Oct 4, 2012)

bs0604 said:


> I was thinking of getting this item but currently really appreciate having a "bubble level" device in my D800 hot shoe space to keep my pictures level. I believe the pocketwizard needs to go in to this slot. Anyone else wrestled with this issue?



I've seen those levels, but never tried one.  If you use the level, does that eliminate the need to straighten in post?  How else does the level help?


----------



## table1349 (Oct 4, 2012)

The only time I use a bubble level is when shooting panorama's.  The bubble level is bi-directional so the setup  on my tripod perfectly square, not just horizontally but vertically as well.  Other than that I have no use for a bubble level.


----------



## bs0604 (Oct 5, 2012)

I figured out the camera's level system by reading my D800 owners manual.  Works very well.  
If I put the wizard III in to the hot shoe slot and then want to use it to fire an external flash, do I just need to get the  flex? or mini? and attach this to my external flash?  Or do I need something other than the wizard III in the camera hot shoe to control the remote flash?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 5, 2012)

I level in software when editing the RAW files anyway, I doubt I ever use the level feature of my D800


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 7, 2012)

bs0604 said:


> I figured out the camera's level system by reading my D800 owners manual.  Works very well.
> If I put the wizard III in to the hot shoe slot and then want to use it to fire an external flash, do I just need to get the  flex? or mini? and attach this to my external flash?  Or do I need something other than the wizard III in the camera hot shoe to control the remote flash?


Have you done _any_ research on how these work/


Just get two plus III's and a mini-to-PC cord. That's all you need.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 7, 2012)

I repeat myself... Have you R.T.F.M.?

http://www.pocketwizard.com/upload/photos/96510937_PLUSIII_QG_English_v2.0_web.pdf

PocketWizard Wiki:Books/MiniTT1 and FlexTT5 Manual - PocketWizard Wiki

Plus III - PocketWizard Wiki

http://www.pocketwizard.com/products/images/PW-P-TR.pdf


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 8, 2012)

bs0604 said:


> I figured out the camera's level system by reading my D800 owners manual.  Works very well.
> If I put the wizard III in to the hot shoe slot and then want to use it to fire an external flash, do I just need to get the  flex? or mini? and attach this to my external flash?  Or do I need something other than the wizard III in the camera hot shoe to control the remote flash?



PocketWizard Plus3's are 32-channel tranceivers (each unit can transmit and receive signals).  To fire an external flash, you need to have a compatible transmitter and receiver on the same bank and channel, so in this case a PocketWizard device (flex, mini, PW2, PW3, etc as long as they're on the same bank and channel).  So to fire an external flash or strobe, you will need two compatible transceivers (two PW3, one PW2 + one PW3, etc).  One would send the signal from your camera and the other would receive and activate your flash.  You can even use a Nikon camera to activate a Canon flash, or vice versa.


----------

